# The Man In The High Castle



## Kat (Dec 28, 2015)

Has anyone seen this yet? Season 1 is all that is out. You have to have Amazon Prime to see it.
WOW it is awesome!!! If you get a chance to watch it, be sure to.
Is one of those you can't blink much or you will miss something. Always trying to figure it out.

I had a good friend to recommend to me, and I am sure glad he did. Can't wait for season 2.

The Man in the High Castle (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2015)

I have both amazon prime and netflix. It looks good I will have to watch it.


----------



## Kat (Dec 28, 2015)

drifter said:


> I have both amazon prime and netflix. It looks good I will have to watch it.




Yes!! Watch it, then tell me what you think.  Get ready for a very eerie feeling....


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2016)

I watched the whole thing, reminds me of LOST, my partner LOVES it, I was skeptical at first but by the third episode I was hooked


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2016)

I wonder what John Smith is going to do about his son? Also what's going on with the Trade Minister and the ending....?

Who do you like better with the girl Joe or Frank?


----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2016)

I like Joe. Frank is kinda barfy to me 

I still do not know who is good guy and who is bad guy. Never know with this one.
It sure is addictive!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2016)

Kat said:


> I like Joe. Frank is kinda barfy to me
> 
> I still do not know who is good guy and who is bad guy. Never know with this one.
> It sure is addictive!!



Yeah we watched the whole season in two days. 

I like frank but I like Joe better. s Joe married and are those his kids with that other girl?


----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2016)

As for the ending...I have NO idea. Waiting on Season 2 to see if they let us know...but it was weird!


----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2016)

drifter said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I like Joe. Frank is kinda barfy to me
> ...




Oh wow. I forgot about that..ugh. See? So many twists and turns it's hard to remember. It took me about 3 or 4 episodes before I could start putting anything together at all. LOL


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2016)

Kat said:


> As for the ending...I have NO idea. Waiting on Season 2 to see if they let us know...but it was weird!



I know John Smith is supposed to be the bad guy but also I feel like he wants to be good.


----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2016)

LOL I know what you mean. As far as his son....I don't know. His brother had same disease...I don't know if he will let his son live with it or not.
But, thing is...what was reality and what was not?


----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2016)

They are making season 2. I wish they would hurry it up! I probably need to watch season 1 again though.


----------



## Rouge Rover (Feb 8, 2016)

I binged on season one. I love that show. I have a feeling Smith's son will end up in Colorado.


----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2016)

Rouge Rover said:


> I binged on season one. I love that show. I have a feeling Smith's son will end up in Colorado.




I loved it as well. There has not been a show that had me so captivated in many years...if ever.


----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)

Season 2 is out now! ALL 20 episodes! I can't wait to watch...


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 29, 2017)

Currently watching Episode 1, Season 2.  Great start...and very chilling to watch a classroom of high school age Americans swearing allegiance to the fucking Nazis!


----------



## Kat (Jan 29, 2017)

It was SO good. It got over way too fast.


----------



## Kat (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh there aren't actually 20 episodes. Just 10. The other 10 were backgrounds etc. Was interesting though. Now I guess we wait another year for season 3.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 29, 2017)

The premise of the show is both fascinating and chilling.  As a student of behavioral psychology, I'm reminded of Stanley Milgram's watershed experiment "Obedience to Authority".  That experiment was dramatized as the movie "*Experimenter*", currently streaming on Netflix.


----------



## Kat (Jan 29, 2017)

How much of season 2 have you watched so far?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 29, 2017)

Kat said:


> Oh there aren't actually 20 episodes. Just 10. The other 10 were backgrounds etc. Was interesting though. Now I guess we wait another year for season 3.


Good to hear it's been renewed.  I was sorry "Good Girls Revolt" wasn't renewed.  It wasn't a great series, but certainly interesting.  Probably a lot cheaper to produce than "The Man in the High Castle". 

‘The Man In the High Castle’ Renewed For Season 3 By Amazon, Gets A Showrunner
_Based on Philip K. Dick’s Hugo Award-winning 1962 alternate history novel, season two of The Man in the High Castle, released on Dec. 16, continues to explore what would have happened if the Allied Powers had lost World War II. While Germany controls much of the East Coast and Japan controls the West Coast, the Rocky Mountains have become a “neutral zone”—and ground zero for a resistance, led by a mysterious figure known only as “the Man in the High Castle._”


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 29, 2017)

Kat said:


> How much of season 2 have you watched so far?


In the middle of episode 1, Season 2 as I write this.  No spoilers!!!


----------



## Kat (Jan 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Oh there aren't actually 20 episodes. Just 10. The other 10 were backgrounds etc. Was interesting though. Now I guess we wait another year for season 3.
> ...




Yay!!!! I find it so incredibly good! Can't wait for season 3. LOL


----------



## Kat (Jan 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > How much of season 2 have you watched so far?
> ...




No No...I would never do that!


----------



## miketx (Jan 29, 2017)

I read the book a while back.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 29, 2017)

I tried watching it, but gave up after four episodes.  I just didn't find it to be very compelling.


----------



## Kat (Jan 29, 2017)

Once you really get into it, it is very compelling imo. It is one of those that you have to sit and try to figure out exactly what is really happening. I think season 2 was better.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 29, 2017)

miketx said:


> I read the book a while back.


How was it?  How does it compare to the series?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 29, 2017)

boedicca said:


> I tried watching it, but gave up after four episodes.  I just didn't find it to be very compelling.


I find the premise fascinating and think Amazon did an excellent job of creating an alternative America. 

OTOH, like some of the other streaming series, it does take time to become "invested" in the series.  I've given up on a few, but now that Amazon, Starz and Netflix allow downloading, I can watch more on the road rather than waiting for an area with decent wifi service.

On the political side we often discuss how people tend to watch what they already agree with such as conservatives watching Fox and liberals MSNBC, but we have a similar issue with cable and streaming:  There is a lot of great stuff to watch and, unless we want to become couch potatoes, there is only so much time to watch it.   Unless something is really interesting to me, I don't watch anything unless it is a high 6.something or 7 on the IMDB scale.   Just no time to watch crap anymore.   Not a bad dilemma.


----------



## miketx (Jan 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I read the book a while back.
> ...


It's a little different and wordy. Phillip K. Dick writes weird sometimes and doing so makes him hard to follow. The series is probably better.


----------



## Kat (Jan 29, 2017)

miketx said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...




One thing I did find. I had to finally turn on subtitles because they talked so low, sometimes I could not understand what they were saying.. Subtitles made it perfect.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 30, 2017)

I  plan to start watching season2 this weekend


----------

